

The Physics of Alice in Wonderland - waterlesscloud
http://www.geekweek.com/2010/03/this-one-makes-you-bigger-this-one-makes-you-small-the-physics-of-alice-in-wonderland.html

======
nevinera
>You see, whenever an object increases in size linearly, its mass increases
exponentially.

Polynomially? I see your exponential equation below, but it doesn't make sense
(and I have no idea where it came from; what's a "mass differential
equation"?) - quadrupling in height should be a volume (and therefore mass)
multiplier of 4^3, or 64. That does put us past 7000 pounds, as you say.

There are hundreds of other physical reasons such size changes are unworkable,
many of them _much_ more fundamental than this. Conservation of mass would
seem the obvious place to start..

